# PhD in Star Trek!!!!



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 30, 2006)

News Link


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow. Forget theology! I'm going to study Spock!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 30, 2006)

Useless.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 30, 2006)

Thy much learning hast made thee mad!


----------



## bradofshaw (Aug 30, 2006)

I can see a good bit of value from studying Stark Trek. 90,000 words and a Ph.D. may be a bit much, but it is modern literature, it involves aspects of our present culture as well as influences from past cultures. I would imagine that 100 or 200 years from now, Star Trek might be an important indication of the thought of our society on many issues. Like it or not, there are a lot questions of science, philosophy, ethics, and other concerns in Star Trek that make it more than just a TV show for geeks. It is not exactly the same thing as studying something like Baywatch. 

I don't know, people probably once would have thought a doctoral thesis on Don Quixote was absurd, yet we all still study that in college. Tolkien spent his life studying ancient British mythology. And while I don't know that it did much good other than giving us his fantasy series, I wouldn't call that work useless either. Is there that much of a difference between studying Star Trek and something like Victorian Literature?

And even from a utilitarian standpoint, I don't think you could call it useless. She should be able to turn this into a pretty nice cash cow if she markets herself right. A lot of people like Star Trek. 



[Edited on 8-30-2006 by bradofshaw]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree I dont see it as completely useless it is a good way of seeing how much mythology has defined modern mythology(star trek) and how it affects our culture. 

Though it is no where near and study in theology for sure. 

Blade


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> Wow. Forget theology! I'm going to study Spock!



Maybe he should have had a PHD in Star Trek. Then he could have been Dr. Spock. 

POW!!! 

 I think I killed that one.

[Edited on 8-31-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------

